# Sit-lie ordinance in Portland is GONE



## Dameon (Jun 27, 2009)

portland imc - 2009.06.26 - Sit LIE Ordinance in Sold Town



> Portland's sit-lie ordinance has been in effect since June of 2007. This week, a Multnomah County judge declared what activists and homeless folks and everybody with a heart has been screaming at the top of our lungs, it is UNCONSTITUTIONAL. Besides, being unconstitutional, it is just plain mean. The Portland Police have stated that they are not sure what to do about enforcing the ordinance, due to the newness of the ruling, but they hope to have a plan to not violate people's rights real soon.


That's right, the much hated sit/lie ordinance (that Portland got PAID to instute, talk about the rich oppressing the poor) is finally gone. Sit and lie on the sidewalks to your heart's content, and don't worry about getting ticketed over it.

Fuck yeah, government only taking 2 years to decide to support peoples' rights. It's probably only a matter of time before they get a fat check again and manage to institute the ordinance again somehow.


----------



## macks (Jun 27, 2009)

Hope it stays out, that shit was fucked up!


----------



## Angela (Jun 27, 2009)

Finally, it's about fucking time.


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Jun 29, 2009)

This girl I was hanging out with got a ticket one time while I was there and I was like "see, I told you, that's why I try not to sit when I'm tired", sarcastically, of course. and Cox or Dobson (who else) said "see, you oughtta follow this guy's example". I wanted to punch that fucker in the face. I think that whole law was connected to the "Portland Better Business Bureau"..it has that name on the No Trespassin' signs. 

Homebumz rejoice!!....for maybe a week or two.


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank fucking god.

So much for portland though. How long does it take those warrants for unpaid citations to go away?


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jun 30, 2009)

anyone who got ticketed should file a 42 U.S.C. 1983 asap! Easy to file, draft an in forma pauperis motion coupled with a motion to appoint counsel. probably get it cert'd class action and ya'll will draw several thousand apiece. pm me if you need any help w/the paperwork.


----------

